# Codes for Volume Indicator and Sirius Album Art



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what they are?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

NBT > 3002 > AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC > VOLUME_POPUP_DISPLAY = aktiv
NBT > 3002 AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC > SDARS_ALBUM_ART = aktiv

This will require firmware >= 50.4 though and I don't know when the Volume became active by default, but it is on 51.3


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

TokenMaster said:


> NBT > 3002 > AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC > VOLUME_POPUP_DISPLAY = aktiv
> NBT > 3002 AUDIO_TUNER_TRAFFIC > SDARS_ALBUM_ART = aktiv
> 
> This will require firmware >= 50.4 though and I don't know when the Volume became active by default, but it is on 51.3


you mean the car has to be with psdzdata 50.4?


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

I got volume popup to work but the album art isn't working...


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I heard of that issue, I think, from Aritaurus. He's having the same problem. Not sure if it's firmware issue or something else.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

So- is there anyone who's gotten album art to work?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think it might be hardware. My 2013 f10 I enabled these features and nothing worked. In the 2014 f10 they work with no issues.


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

I got volume popup to work just not album art. Wonder if there is another code to enable it. SDARS_ALBUM_ART is the one that I set to active


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

sfiermon said:


> I got volume popup to work just not album art. Wonder if there is another code to enable it. SDARS_ALBUM_ART is the one that I set to active


I spent a bunch of time on it, I even compared 2013 with 2014 and didnt see anything. The only difference was 2014 is on 52.2 pzdata and 2013 was on 51.2 try updating the nbt unit to 52.2 to see if it makes a difference

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

jimmy9980 said:


> I spent a bunch of time on it, I even compared 2013 with 2014 and didnt see anything. The only difference was 2014 is on 52.2 pzdata and 2013 was on 51.2 try updating the nbt unit to 52.2 to see if it makes a difference
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


No, We tried 52.3 on Aritaurus and my NBT. No matter which firmware flashed, we didn't get SAT Album art. I think we need a grace note update. We both got Virgin North American NBT's. I think it's Grace note issue.

Anyone know where we can get grace note download for NBT?


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

jimmy9980 said:


> I think it might be hardware. My 2013 f10 I enabled these features and nothing worked. In the 2014 f10 they work with no issues.


Not hardware. I also have a 2013, but the software version was updated by the dealer to the 2014 software. Then the volume coding works.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

All that is needed is >=0713 NBT firmware.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

I have 2014 F30 with Tech package and build date of Jul 13. In HU_NBT, SDARS_ALBUM_ART is set to aktiv; while it is not truly album art, when I use satellite radio, the art for the particular channel is displayed (as well as the artist and song title)


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> I have 2014 F30 with Tech package and build date of Jul 13. In HU_NBT, SDARS_ALBUM_ART is set to aktiv; while it is not truly album art, when I use satellite radio, the art for the particular channel is displayed (as well as the artist and song title)


That is better than just the artist and song title on a black background. Same behavior as HD Radio when playing ads. Do you mind sending your .ncd for your NBT?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TokenMaster,

Be happy to; please see attached. After downloading, please rename without the PDF

Let me know what you find out


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone analyze that file yet? I get HD Radio stations and sometimes albums in there but nothing in Satellite radio in terms of station logos!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> TokenMaster,
> 
> Be happy to; please see attached. After downloading, please rename without the PDF
> 
> Let me know what you find out


Thank you. I don't see anything different other than you have the newer NBT hardware (HW>10, without internal Gyro). I guess this is hardware related then. I seem to remember that there was an upgraded Satellite tuner for NBT.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad to help. The flip side of this is that I can not get either Route Magnet or JEG's spreadsheet Google Map (I am using Tyre) or Weatherband radio to work -- even though I have coded for each

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I think weatherband never worked on NBT unit. Maybe lack of hardware support


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I couldn't find the volume indicator setting in my HU_CHAMP2 CAFD. Is it not available on HU_CHAMP2 or is it located somewhere else?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patelm said:


> I couldn't find the volume indicator setting in my HU_CHAMP2 CAFD. Is it not available on HU_CHAMP2 or is it located somewhere else?


The Volume OSD is only possible on NBT Head Unit with >=0713 Firmware.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> Glad to help. The flip side of this is that I can not get either Route Magnet or JEG's spreadsheet Google Map (I am using Tyre) or Weatherband radio to work -- even though I have coded for each
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


Route Magnet works on 51.3 It may be your version since you have lower. It's in Route Preference


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, I got car upgraded to 53.4, route magnet now works! !

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------

